# Is 14dpo standard for FET blastocyst??



## Carole69 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi,

Just had first FET with DE.

Had 1 super duper Blastocyst put back but unfortunately doesnt appear to have worked. I dont have my absolute BFN yet but my OTD was 14 dpo (Mon 3/ and my HGC levels were really low and they advised me it was unlikely to go onto a viable pregnancy . I know some clinics don't test until 14 post et rather than ovulation (my ovulation was medicated anyway as FET DE) does 14dpo sound fair enough to everyone They want me to go back in a week Mon 10/8, that seems a long time.....

Has anyone else had low HCG levels and been OK or am I just dreaming...?

Also, if it is as they say, how soon can you have another FET

Many thanks for any advice xx


----------



## janettispagetti (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi carole69,

I just had an FET too - first one and also with blasts. Do you mean testing 14 days after embryo transfer? I was told to wait 10 days after et as it was a blast and had been cultured already for 4 days, and not sure when ovulation would be on a medicated. I did a test this morning (bout 9.5 days) and it was neg   but I am going to try again tomorrow, but I have really really mild twinges in my abdomen so who knows.... it is such a blow isn't it.

Good luck I hope that your miracle occurs soon.

JSx


----------



## Carole69 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi JS,

I have had my BFN... 

Still no AF, do you know how soon after stopping medication it is supposed to happen??

Have you done another test, I am   for you.

Take care x


----------

